# What is the best first slingshot build?



## Shain77 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just new to the forum. I've watched tons of Mr. Sprave and Mr. Hays, and going to build my first slingshot. I have all the relevant tools and decently skilled in working wood. What template would you recommend for a first build?

Thanks!

Shain.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd say that depends on what you're interested in. Board cut or naturals? Both are quite appealing.

Also would depend on if you like the ergo grips, et cetera et cetera....

Do what appeals to YOU, not us. :wave: Welcome aboard!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hard to beat a seal sniper or peerless


----------



## Shain77 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I found one. Was just asking for a very simple one to start. I tend to attack the most complicated projects and get discouraged or distracted half way through. I was hobbying with crossbows but had to slow down after the local constabulary noticed me testing my creations in my yard and suggested I find something else to do with my time. So on to slingshots it is!

Also, I'll be more discrete in testing.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

C'mon, finish the statement dude! WHICH one did you choose?


----------



## Shain77 (Oct 27, 2015)

I went with The GS-10 from gopher slingshots. Was really well presented on a sheet with instructions and all. very simple. Cut it out and rounded/sanded today. I have some theraband gold and will band it up tomorrow. Will move on to something a little more advanced next week. Still looking for the instructional thread on attaching bands to the frame. Have some old leather kicking around for a pouch so I'm all set.

Great site with tons of info. Really cool.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Beginners tend to make pouches too big. Make it about 2 inches long and a half inch wide at most...more like 1 3/4 long and 7/16" wide for 3/8 ball ammo. No center hole.

That frame is a narrow fork OTT which if you are a beginner will likely get fork hits if you don't master the wrist flip downward at release, needed to avoid those fork hits. A wider deeper fork design is usually better to prevent fork hits if you use a steady hold...at least for me.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of new shooters/builders start with naturals or other kinds of hammer grips. The Bad Company is one of my favorites.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19786-bad-company/?hl=%2Bcompany+%2Bmopper


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chalice is very easy to make and a tried and proven favorite. (Not saying this because I designed it, just the facts.) :king:


----------

